# With safari , Menu buttons on my site are inactive



## hindi (May 4, 2009)

I am quite illeterate about web designing . I managed to design a site for a friend ( www.cangshells.com ) using a simple web designing program ( site spinner) . We are receiving complaints from Mac users saying they can not activate some menu buttons when browsing our site using Mac - safari . 
Is there some simple solution to correct this problem.


----------



## Natobasso (May 28, 2009)

In a word, Sitespinner creates HORRIBLE code. You've got divs named with the inline css that are circular (Refer to themselves) so no wonder Safari's having trouble with it. 

Redo the site so you use css properly (link to an external css file). Go to www.dynamicdrive.com and search for navigation and find some code for a good drop down menu system.


----------

